
Moral Hazard - thiagocsf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_hazard
======
thiagocsf
This has been on my mind lately due to twitter bubbling with anti-corporate
bailout sentiment.

A friend (Hi, Ian!) shared the link and said:

we have gotten so used to people abusing what is right in favour of what is
"legal" around tax, we are now going to face the same problem around
government help and subsidies. For instance should the govt help-out a
landlord that has no savings vs a landlord that has extensive savings or
equity? Why should the people that planned for a rainy day be punished
literally or relatively?

I hope he gets around to writing the article about it. Does anyone have
something along these lines to share?

